# First Century & first time on hills. What to expect?



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Decided to go to Mt Dora this weekend and do the 100 mile ride. I'm not really concerned about the distance as I have done 65 miles a few times and felt pretty good after those.
But since I am in South Florida, I have never climbed anything taller then about 40 feet.

The Mt. Dora 100 mile ride includes 1400 ft of climbing. Any suggestions on what to expect on the hills?

I'll be riding a Fuji Altamira/105 bike, 20 lbs plus water.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Mr645 said:


> Decided to go to Mt Dora this weekend and do the 100 mile ride. I'm not really concerned about the distance as I have done 65 miles a few times and felt pretty good after those.
> But since I am in South Florida, I have never climbed anything taller then about 40 feet.
> 
> The Mt. Dora 100 mile ride includes 1400 ft of climbing. Any suggestions on what to expect on the hills?
> ...


Mount Dora BikeFest 2009 CPR Century in Mount Dora, FL | MapMyRide

ironically enough, i just got invited to ride the 60 with a friend from south florida who's coming this sunday. she comes to orlando to train on the clermont hills, and not surprising, given that she has no hills in south florida, she finds it a real challenge. 

i'm no great climber, but i do a 35 mile loop with 1800 vertical feet in clermont most weeks; and it's mostly rolling, short hills. the longest climb is sugarloaf, which is .8 of a mile at a 2.5% grade. not huge by any means, but the road surface is poor and that makes it a bit of work. the other thing, is that buckhill, and the surrounding 455 roads all hit you back to back, so it's a bit of a workout. 

for me, long hilly rides are all about protecting the legs, so i like to start out at a measured pace, eat and hydrate often. given that it's supported, i also keep the bike/rider weight as low as possible (i usually fill only one bottle each stop,) and, most of all--focus on cadence, 80 rpm or more up the hills.

good luck! maybe i'll see you out there.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe its the fact that I ride mostly in the northeast, but IMHO 1400 feet of climbing is not much at all. Think about it - the average is 14 feet per mile. That's barely an incline. My bike club's annual supported century ride is about 6500 feet of climbing, and the most recent century rides I did were each around 4500-5000 of climbing and I consider that to be about average. If you can do 65 flat miles you can do 100 miles with 1400 feet.

My suggestion would be to just take it easy up the hills and remember that for every uphill there is eventually a downhill (usually). Put the bike in an easy gear and just keep turning the pedals and take it slow. One of the worst things you can do on a long ride is try to power up the early hills and get your heart pumping hard. That can tire you out for later.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> Maybe its the fact that I ride mostly in the northeast, but IMHO 1400 feet of climbing is not much at all. Think about it - the average is 14 feet per mile. That's barely an incline. My bike club's annual supported century ride is about 6500 feet of climbing, and the most recent century rides I did were each around 4500-5000 of climbing and I consider that to be about average. If you can do 65 flat miles you can do 100 miles with 1400 feet.
> 
> My suggestion would be to just take it easy up the hills and remember that for every uphill there is eventually a downhill (usually). Put the bike in an easy gear and just keep turning the pedals and take it slow. One of the worst things you can do on a long ride is try to power up the early hills and get your heart pumping hard. That can tire you out for later.


Thanks for the suggestions, it helps cut down a little in worrying about hills. I figure if nothing else, I'll figure out why they put a second cog on the front crank. I think my plan will be to hold a steady 20mph in a group, or 18 if I end up solo. There are 6 stops so I will set a goal of 6 hours and see how I do


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Mr645 said:


> Decided to go to Mt Dora this weekend and do the 100 mile ride. I'm not really concerned about the distance as I have done 65 miles a few times and felt pretty good after those.
> But since I am in South Florida, I have never climbed anything taller then about 40 feet.
> 
> The Mt. Dora 100 mile ride includes 1400 ft of climbing. Any suggestions on what to expect on the hills?
> ...


Mount Dora Bike Fest Century in Mt Dora, FL | MapMyRide

You got some nice rolling hills.

Granny up the hills and bomb down the hills


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Those are not hills. More like bumps.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Exactly. 1400' of climbing is a flat century. My club sponsors a century every year that they call (halfway tongue in cheek) "The Flattest Century in the East". It has almost 4000' of climbing. The "hill" on the ride is a short, steep ramp near one of the town dumps. All of the rest of it are gradual upgrades for a half mile to a mile, or rollers. You only have a little more climbing than the Seacoast Century in NH and southern Maine, and that's table flat.

You'll be fine. You may be able to handle the whole ride without ever going onto your smaller ring, if you can handle 20 in a group or 18 solo. But don't be a hero---those teeth are probably like new. Put some wear on your small ring if you have to. :wink:


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Unless those 1400 feet are for one climb, as others have already started that sort of elevation over 100 miles is not much. Elevation gains with rollers is definitely much easier as you can often times use the momentum of a downhill to get you pretty far up the following incline.

The bigger issue, I think, is going to be distance gap from 65 to 100. Those 35 miles are not a trivial task if your fitness conditioning is not up to snuff. I did my first metric century about a month ago (65 miles) with two prep rides of 47 and 51 miles. Let me tell you, by mile 56-57 my body was not happy with me.

If I could have prepped again I probably would have done a 65 mile ride, even if the elevation gains were completely different, just to prepare my body for being on the saddle for that long.

I'd encourage you to consider breaking the ride up into 4-5 "shorter" rides. Say 20-25 miles on and then break. When I did my ride I knew I could do 35 miles without too much difficulty so I powered through it far too quickly and the last 30 miles were quite miserable due to my arrogance.

Be mindful of that... if you body starts to bark at you, even in the slightest way, don't ignore it. Take a break, nibble on something and put down 8-10 fluid ounces. Ideally you're proactive and you address hydration/nutrition before it becomes an issue but from my experience that's a lot easier said than done.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I live in SE Tennessee. I cant go on a 10 mile ride without climbing 1400 feet. Those are my flat easy days.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

brianmcg said:


> I live in SE Tennessee. I cant go on a 10 mile ride without climbing 1400 feet. Those are my flat easy days.


Yeah... in Sacramento, there's a 125 mile course (not out and back) with 718 feet of elevation.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

softreset said:


> The bigger issue, I think, is going to be distance gap from 65 to 100. Those 35 miles are not a trivial task if your fitness conditioning is not up to snuff. I did my first metric century about a month ago (65 miles) with two prep rides of 47 and 51 miles. Let me tell you, by mile 56-57 my body was not happy with me.
> 
> If I could have prepped again I probably would have done a 65 mile ride, even if the elevation gains were completely different, just to prepare my body for being on the saddle for that long.
> 
> .



You would have done a 65 mile ride to prepare for your first metric century?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

hydrate hydrate hydrate

anticipate when you're going to get hungry and munch on food before hand (before you seriously bonk out).

... don't jack rabbit the beginning ("slow and steady").... the last say... 25 miles will be the hardest.... so draft politely when possible and save as much energy up front for reserve for the last bit when it means finishing vs hitching a ride with SAG.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Social Climber said:


> You would have done a 65 mile ride to prepare for your first metric century?


In hindsight, yes.

I'm not saying that I would have only done 65 mile rides to train for a 65 mile ride, that's silly. But I definitely don't think it's terrible idea to partake in a ride that's the same distance as the end goal at least some point in the training.

Most of the distance guys I ride with (600-1200km) have at some point in their training done a "dry run" that's either 85% to 100% of the goal distance. Whether it's to measure their fitness, nutrition or equipment. Almost every "prep for your first century" article I've read has recommended 80% which for 100 is 80 miles and 15 miles more than the OP's longest distance. Based on fitness/pace that's potentially an hour (plus) of additional bike time and if he/she has already been on the bike at that point for 5+ hours could be very significant.

My training plan for the 2nd metric I did was:

40 -> 50 -> 55 -> 60 -> 65 mile rides (in addition to shorter, faster rides in between rest days)

During such training, I found that I could increase my distance between rest stops but I would add 5 minutes to each stop. In addition I learned that 300-350 calories per hour was much better than ~ 250 calories (for me). I don't know how you can figure that out for a long distance ride without partaking in the distance.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

softreset said:


> In hindsight, yes.
> 
> I'm not saying that I would have only done 65 mile rides to train for a 65 mile ride, that's silly. But I definitely don't think it's terrible idea to partake in a ride that's the same distance as the end goal at least some point in the training.
> 
> ...


Think about this: once you've done your 65 mile training ride, you've done your first metric century (actually closer to 62.5 miles, but you get the point, I hope)


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah...

In the same way I ran multiple marathons (distance) before I actually ran my first marathon (race).

I follow you. But I also believe that a training ride (no clock) is very different than an actual ride/race (clock, cut off times, etc.). If I understand the OP correctly he's riding in an organized ride and thus on a clock (even if it's generous) it still requires some degree of clock management.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I've ridden in lots of organized rides. Not one of them has had a clock. The closest they come is that the rest stops close after a certain time, or the organizers want all riders off the road before dark. Never an issue, even for slow riders, as long as you start early enough. Grand Fondos may have timing requirements or timed segments but most other rides do not. Personal goals, that's another story.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Again, thanks all for the replies. After reading everything here I am a lot less concerned about 100 miles and climbing 1400 ft. They have 6 stops planned, although I think I will probably stop at three of them. Twice I have gone over 60 miles without a stop and still could have gone further. I recently did a 40 miles ride and that was tough, but mainly because the group was moving 23-24 mph for a lot of it. I avg 21 over the 40 miles including traffic lights and warm up. I was pretty spent at the end, but still able to move along solo at 16 mph

My goal will be to find a group moving at around 20 mph, which will be a pace I think I can keep in a group, and also not keep me on the bike longer then I need to be. So 20mph with 3 10 min stops means under 6 hours on the bike, so that's my goal. 

I may visit the bike fitter if I can find time. At 40 miles I have no issues, but on the 60+ rides I get a little numbness in my left baby toe and a very slight tingling in my left pinkie. But I think with some 10 minute stops I should not any more issues then a 60 mile non stop ride. If I need to slow down I will, I won't power uphill as I normally do, I'll gear down and take it easy at least until I pass 75-80 miles and can judge what I have left. I'll be able to refill water bottles and I'll bring gel packs which seem to help me on tougher rides.
My goal will be to finish and also enjoy the ride and be proud to finish my first 100. Besides, there is a great 60 mile ride the next day back here in South Florida


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

softreset said:


> Unless those 1400 feet are for one climb, as others have already started that sort of elevation over 100 miles is not much. Elevation gains with rollers is definitely much easier as you can often times use the momentum of a downhill to get you pretty far up the following incline.
> 
> The bigger issue, I think, is going to be distance gap from 65 to 100. Those 35 miles are not a trivial task if your fitness conditioning is not up to snuff. I did my first metric century about a month ago (65 miles) with two prep rides of 47 and 51 miles. Let me tell you, by mile 56-57 my body was not happy with me.
> 
> ...


Looks like the entire ride is between 80' to ~165' above sea level, with one section where it goes from 131' to 186' over about a mile and a half. If it's organized, there should be rest stops. Good idea to take advantage of them.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr645 said:


> Again, thanks all for the replies. After reading everything here I am a lot less concerned about 100 miles and climbing 1400 ft. They have 6 stops planned, although I think I will probably stop at three of them. Twice I have gone over 60 miles without a stop and still could have gone further. I recently did a 40 miles ride and that was tough, but mainly because the group was moving 23-24 mph for a lot of it. I avg 21 over the 40 miles including traffic lights and warm up. I was pretty spent at the end, but still able to move along solo at 16 mph
> 
> My goal will be to find a group moving at around 20 mph, which will be a pace I think I can keep in a group, and also not keep me on the bike longer then I need to be. So 20mph with 3 10 min stops means under 6 hours on the bike, so that's my goal.
> 
> ...


 My advice would be to take it easy and not worry so much about time for your first century. 20 mph is not an easy pace for me but maybe it is for you. Also be careful about drafting behind riders you dont know. There are widely varying experience levels on a lot of these rides. Take advantage of each of the rest stops but try not to spend more than 10 minutes at each to avoid having your muscles tighten up.

I wouldn't mess around with fit and such right before a big ride like this. It is very likely that you will experience little niggling pains and such deep into a long ride that you don't experience on shorter rides. That's normal. If you are going to change fit you really should do a bunch of rides before the event to make sure the adjustments work for you, and it doesn't appear that you have that kind of time. 

Most of all, have fun and enjoy the experience.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Good luck, drink b/4 u thirsty, eat b/4 u hungry.


----------

